# Happy birthday MarcoP!



## UncleBenBen (Jan 3, 2016)

Well I'll be, I'll be! It's the B-day of MarcoP!!!

Wishes of countless ounces in the many more to come!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday Marco!

Dave


----------



## Grelko (Jan 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday Marco


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday Marco.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 4, 2016)

Many Happy Returns Marco


----------



## kurtak (Jan 4, 2016)

Hope you had a Happy Birthday Marco :!: 

Kurt


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank you very much gentlemen! Yesterday everything went how it was supposed to go. Lunch with family, found sits at the cinema and then went at the restaurant with my partner and friends. Movie was hilarious and fish and wine was great. We all had great time indeed.

This year I'll have my returns and I'll share them with you all.

Thank you again
Marco

Edit: spelling


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 4, 2016)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MARCO!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## butcher (Jan 4, 2016)

Happy Birthday to you!
Marco.
Happy Birthday to you!

My typing is much easier on the ears than my singing is.


----------



## artart47 (Jan 4, 2016)

A very happy birthday to you Marco!
Sounds like it already was.
Art.


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes Art it was already, I probably replied too early not allowing enough time for all time zones.

Butcher, we are in the same boat but it never stopped me to sing karaoke with my children. I'm sure that because they had a really bad example (how not to sing) they have learned the proper way. Today they both sing in school concerts 

The Italian movie we went to watch earned €22 Millions in a week end, so so funny.

Marco


----------

